# R4510 with PICS!



## bnoles

Thanks for an excellent write up on this saw. I have the previous model and have loved it since the day I brought it home. I find it to be a very accurate tool in every way and the portability/storability is 2nd to none. The new features they have added are GREAT and I may have to consider a trade up at some point  You sure got a nice deal on it as well.

Thanks for taking the time to offer your initial findings and I hope you will follow up with additional information after you get your replacement.


----------



## dustyal

Thank you very much for posting this 4510. I am just a hobbyist struggling over a decision as whether to get the Ridgid granite top saw (stopped making cast iron?) or something like this. I'm space limited, so I need the mobility but I want less vibration, noise, and better accuracy. I keep reading reviews and keep getting confused.

My old inexpensive Delta 10 inch "motorized" saw has arbor wobble, vibrates, NOISE, no dust port but light weight and easiest bench tool I have to move around. So what to do?

If you replace it with later edition, let us know how it works out for you… the defects you noted gone, etc. I had not seen this version in the local HD. Didn't know about HF coupons at HD… I need to check that out too.


----------



## gizmodyne

Interesting..

I had one of the earlier models and upgraded to a cabinet saw. I often wish I still had it for doing work for friends and family. It is a nice little saw.

It does look like the new stand is not as substantial as the stands on the original models.


----------



## Phishead

I'm pretty sure the Ridgid and the Bosch are the same saws, just different colors. If the Ridgid just came out with this new design, I would expect the Bosch clone to also. Does anyone know if these are indeed the same saws? I have the Bosch and I love it.


----------



## dustyal

Checked again oday… my local HD did not have the Ridgid 4510 (4516?) They had the older model still. They won't get the newer 4516 until the warehouse is empty of the older models… but no sale price either on older. And, the Ridgid planer was $100 more than the Dewalt equivalent. I didn't understand that. They can't get a cast iron table saw, but they have the newer granite top saw… go figure.


----------



## Dusty56

*"Unfortunately, the table I received must have been a "Monday" saw."*

How can you give it 5 stars if you're having issues with it and *"hope"* that the replacement new one will be better ?
5 stars means it is an excellent product with zero flaws and zero issues , right out of the box ….to me anyway.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Congrats on your new saw, and thanks for the reveiw!


----------



## interpim

wow I didn't know HD took competitors coupons… I've been looking at the Ridgid Oscillating Belt/Drum Sander for a while. 20% off would take it down to $160. I get those coupons quite often as well.


----------



## JPKnapp

Another change, that can save you at least $50, based on your pics it now comes with a 40 tooth blade. The older versions come with 28 tooth that needs to be replaced.

Can you post a quick pick of the router insert? I have the non-you version and want to add one. Man. If I would have waited 6 months…


----------



## papadan

Lots of changes in the past 8 years. LOL I have the original TS2400 and hope it never wears out, too much orange on those new ones.


----------



## LostinLA

Wow. Didn't really expect so many comments-this is a really friendly board!

The Ridgid rep called today to let me know he has another saw in stock, so I'll be swapping them this week. I'll let y'all know if the next one is more in keeping with the QC I've enjoyed in the past with Ridgid stuff.

JPKnapp - good call, hadn't noticed that one. I haven't even tried out the blade that came with it yet.

As for the router table, this really is a quick and dirty design - I just had to have *something*, so I threw it together with stuff I had laying around. It's just uncoated MDF right now - not even a laminate top or a coat of poly.

I didn't have my camera handy, but I've drawn up the details in Sketchup. You can take the measurements off your own table and will likely need to monkey around a litttle to find what works for you as shims/locks, depending on the alignment of your table and rails. I used one L bracket in each corner on the back of the table and stacked two on each side on the front (the pivot-y ones) and got everything perfectly level. Your results will almost certainly vary, but you can see the basic concept.With a little more thought and a visit to the Reid Tool Supply website, I could probably rig up an adjustable leveler of some sort, but I built this in about an hour and it works just fine.

Hope you can see this image - you'll probably have to right click and save it or open it in a new window to see and read everything.


----------



## LostinLA

Interpim - I got another coupon in email this week so I used one again today to buy a sander (hey, $15 is $15!) The manager okayed it, but said that in the future, they would only accept actual printed (or "cardboard", as the checker put it) coupons from HF, not computer-printed ones. I think it depends on who's working that day. No biggie-I seem to recall seeing 20% off coupons on the mailers, as well.

They said that they WOULD, however, always take the computer printed Lowes 10% off "moving" coupon that's sent via email.

Good luck!


----------



## Tangle

When we were in business, we were looking at these as job saws. thanks for the write up.


----------



## LostinLA

I swapped out my saw this week - no problems, I didn't even have to wait or do any paperwork - they just took the old saw gave me a new one. This saw is MUCH BETTER. Don't know if I was unlucky last time or lucky this time, but I'm guessing that I just got a bad unit the first time out. I've owned a lot of Ridgid stuff over the years and have always been impressed with their quality and value.

Alignment was pretty darned close right out of the box - the fence needed to be tightened and squared just a little bit and I had to make a slight adjustment to the fence rails, but that's about it. The table top is flat, the motor quiet and happy, and the arbor is well-balanced - I don't have a tool to check actual runout, but it looks good and cuts beautifully.

The first saw must've had something *really* weird with the arbor, because in addition to being quieter and better-balanced, I have more arbor to work with on this saw. Weird. Likewise, the seriously-out-of-whack table/rails on the first saw-this saw feels much "tighter"-I actually had to shave a bit off my router insert because it wouldn't fit in this table!

One thing that did bug me, though, is that this saw's top, like the last one, had handprints on it, right out of the box. A little thing, but it's something Ridgid should work on to improve the initial out-of-box experience.

Anyway, I'm happy. A very nice saw that's easy to relocate, transport and store-and with the right coupons, etc, it's a really excellent value.


----------



## RONAVISH

LostinLA, I to own the same saw (R4510) and it is a fantastic saw but , I can not find the Dado Throat Plate for it,according to the RIDGID Owners Manual it is part #AC31DP1. I contacted the RIDGID customer service and they can not find the part number or even the model of saw but, they did give me the number of their distributor who in turn never heard of that model and then said they have ordered some dado throat plates but did not have a ETA on them. I would make my own dado throat plat but, I am new to this and do not know how how to make one. LostinLA did you make yours or did you purchased yours,if you did the later,can you tell me where you purchased it at and if you made your own dado throat plate then can you tell me how to do it or show the blueprint on how to make it. I have also heard that some are running a 8 inch stacked dado set without any problems and that RIDGID said that you can if you want to,what do you think ? If you like ,you can email me at: [email protected] and any members who might have any suggestions that may help me you too can email me. Thanks All ,RONAVISH


----------



## dustyal

I walked in to a Direct Tools store and they had a Ridgid RS 4516 reconditioned on sale. It does not have the stand. I ended up buying it for $206.00-one year warranty not lifetime on reconditioned. It is what I needed… light and easy to move about. After reading reviews it should meet my needs. I haven't even opened the box yet. I'll post more later. I am anxious to get some saw dust made with it.

Did you know that Direct Tools does not have a web site. It is not the same company as ToolsDirect.com

They only have walk in stores and they will put your name on a list if a tool you want comes in… I use the store Hagerstown, MD. They have a store in Philly area… that's about all I know about them.


----------



## dustyal

I have the 4516 model… versus the 4510. No stand. Different fence. The 4510 fence seems to look better. Mine wasn't square, but a minor adjustment by the book seem to fix it. Haven't used it enough to see if it stays square. You can order the dado throat plate from Garder 900-848-8946, Ridgid part number 089037006914 for the 4516 model. Don't know if that fits a 4510. The book says the dado blade may have a maximum width of 1/2 inch. Now, if that is correct isn't most dado's typically 3/4 inch? Also it says the blade washer may be used provided the arbor shaft extends slightly beyond the arbor nut I guess I'll just buy a 6 inch dado blade and give it a go.

This saw fits my needs… I don't like the way the throat plate is made… it will be a challenge to make a zero clearance plate. In use with the Onieda dust deputy and shop vac, it did pretty good at controlling dust.

It came with a 36 tooth blade. I'll change that out for a better cut.


----------



## Matt512

A few comments that might be worth sharing:

I went to HD to get this saw and produced for them a Harbor Freight coupon. No dice. I guess it must be the right person at the right time to get the discount.

After extensive research I have concluded that this is the same saw as the new Bosch. However, the Bosch is 650 bucks. I'm glad I got the Ridgid 4150 instead.

The ZCI from Ridgid are on backorder until March 4th of 2010. That is extremely annoying. And I dont believe any of the other aftermarket inserts fit into this machine. The gap for the plate is 3/8 inches deep, and the plate that comes with the saw is 1/8 inch deep with set screws to make up the difference. All of the aftermarket ZCIs are 1/2'' deep. I ended up making my own with 2 pieces of 3/16'' handypanel bought at HD. It works fine for my first attempt at that kind of fabrication. I dont have a router table so i rough cut the shape and fine tuned it on the belt sander - which actually wasnt that bad.

The saw seems to be calibrated correctly and cutting smooth. When I opened the box, one of the feet had been bent beyond repair during shipping no doubt. I thought about returning/trying to order a new one, but when I inspected the foot further, I realized it was basically a carriage bolt. So I hacked off the bent one and for 83 cents at HD, made a new one.

Another common question is about the dado stack. The manual says that the saw was designed to use a 6'' dado, but I couldnt find one available in any store to pickup so I bought the Avanti 8'' from HD for 50 bucks. I have heard people using the 8'' on much less powerful saws so went ahead and bought it. It works great, no issues. I am just able to get a 3/4'' dado set on with enough arbor sticking through the nut.

Basically, this saw is awesome (especially compared to my 20 yr old Craftsman that I had been using). Like night and day. The miter slots are 3/4'' so aftermarket jigs and sleds fit fine. The miter guage itself is super robust. It is even better than some I have seen standard on some cabinet saws. It has pre-drilled holes for adding a longer piece of wood for longer cross cuts. The cross cut capacity, which is never mentioned in the specs but very important, is an above average 12'' (about). The soft start feature is great for when you have a dado stack on as well. The on/off switch is real big and easy to flip the switch with your knee. The only negative I can think of is that the saw is still a plastic contractor saw. As such, the on off switch doesnt seem like it would last 30 years - but by then I hope to have room for a Powermatic anyway. Oh - and the fence is super sturdy too - but the micro adjust wheel on the fence isnt as good as the one on the deWalt.


----------



## jlem

I'm still trying to find the R4510 at a Home Depot in SoCal area. Anybody have any clues where I might find one ? Would appreciate it.. Thanks.


----------



## BubbaButtowsky

I just bought this saw at HD yesterday. I researched enough to know that this saw was all I need for what my plans are for now and in the future. The really cheap ones are bad, might as well use a handsaw and the expensive ones are great if you are making furniture. This one falls in the middle at a reasonable price and you get a lifetime warranty. At HD the sales guy had no idea what I was talking about when I told him there was a new version available with upgrades, they still have the older model on display. I told him that people had already purchased this new version and it could be seen online. I will give him some credit because he just didn't tell me to get lost, he did go to the trouble of checking this out with Ridgid and they told him not all stores have them right now. I live just outside of Atlanta, Ga. I don't know if he requested one or if it was just plain luck but one came into the store a few days later. In the beginning I asked him if he would honer a 20 % coupon from Harbor Freight, he said no but would give me 10% off. I was going to take that deal but decided to wait a few days before going over to pick it up. I was passing another HD close by and thought I would just check to see if they had any in case the other store sold the one they had before I could get back over there to get it. They had the new model already on display and another in the box right underneath it, so I asked if they would accept the Harbor freight coupon, to my surprise they said yes. So I grabbed it, that's a $100.00 discount. On a big money item it pays to check different stores to see which Managers will accept competitors coupons. Harbor Freight sells a lot of lower quality power tools that just don't last as long, so if HD or Lowe's will take a HF coupon then you can get a real bargain on something that will hold up over time.

I'm installing 3/4 oak hardwood floors next week and will use this table saw to rip boards, does anyone know if the blade that comes with this is any good or should I upgrade to a blade with more teeth?


----------



## Bill1974

I rented and tried out the Ridgid R4510 portable table saw from Home Depot this past weekend. To start off with I have never used a table saw before, so I have nothing to compare it with.

The one I rented did not come with a miter gauge, the HD Employee did not recall one ever being with the saw and did not think it came with one. I was told it was only a couple of month old and only been used a few times. I looked pretty new.

My impressions were that its a nice saw, I would like to own one.

Moving it around on the mobile base was easy. When set up the base also seemed pretty solid. The gravity rise base works real nice and easy. The saw was not to heavy that it was difficult to lift it into the back of my Explorer. The hand hold as in the right spot.

I don't know about ripping a heavy full sheet of plywood but anything under 2 foot wide would be fine.

I know it's a portable saw, but a little more room on the out feed side of the blade would be nice. I did not look close enough to see how easy an out feed table could be added.

Table size is nice and the surface is nice. Wood slides easily.

The rip fence is nice too and the scale was dead on to better then a 1/32. I did notice that if you were not careful you could get the fence to not be parallel to the blade, by a 1/16 to maybe 1/8 of an inch from the front to back of the fence. In all the cuts i made this did not cause any issues and it looks like the was pretty parallel. I did not do any adjusting to the saw, I ran it the way i got it.

Power seemed fine, one inch maple and oak did not slow it down.

I don't know if its a characteristic of the saw, direct drive saws or this model, but the soft start sounds horrible. There is a little rotational play is the bland and the rattling it make when starting just does not sound well. once up to speed its smooth and sounds fine.

The riveting knife adjust easily and comes off and goes on easy as well. A little tight to get my hand down to the handle to tighten down the knife. The guard goes on easy as well and so does the kick back paws. The push stick is a nice feature too.

The only thing i wonder is why is there a dip in the table behind the blade on the insert and the table? I notices that when ripping a groove in a short piece of 2×4 that it would catch this dip and the groove was not a uniform depth since the 2×4 was not perfectly straight. On all the other pieces i cut this was not an issue. Just wondering what the dip/recess is there?


----------



## Bonnie49

I just bought the 4510 yesterday and haven't used it yet but knew I wanted to be able to use a dado set with it. I looked at the manual that was with the floor model the day before I bought the saw and so I knew that the dado throat plate was separate. The guy at Home Depot said that they didn't carry it but the local service company did. Since I had to go to the service company anyway, I decided to get it then. I went yesterday before I bought the saw and the guy there said that the throat plates (both dado and zero clearance from older models would work. When I tried them this morning, I found out that they won't. The older model saws have a place to screw in the plate at the front of the plate - not found on the 4510. Now I have to return both plates and hope they don't fight me about charging the restocking fee.

Now I have two options: either find a place to buy the dado plate or make one. Will have to try and make the zero clearance plate anyway since there doesn't seem to be one for the 4510. The depth for the throat plate is 3/8 of an inch. If I countersink a holes at the front and use some kind of small L-brackets and a stove bolts, I think I can secure a wooden plate. This may take two people though. Actually, the plates I bought would probably work using this method.

By the way, I was told that less than 10% of people who buy Ridgid tools register them and get the Lifetime Service Agreement. I had to go to the service center yesterday because my 18V impact driver isn't working and I think it is well worth the time and effort to register the tools and get the LSA. Whatever is wrong with my impact driver will either be fixed or I'll get a new one free.


----------



## dustyal

Bonnie49: I have a 4511 model… yep, similar, but not the same saw as the 4510 but I got a dado throat plate for mine through internet. BUT, don't be surprised if your arbor shaft is not long enough for a 3/4 inch dado blade? Mine is NOT. Talk about being disappointed-aggravated. I now have a very nice 6 inch Oshlun dado blade set that does me little good-except for quarter inch dados.

I made a zero clearance plate from lexan… it worked fine… but then I cracked it. I need a new approach like a full cabinet saw… ha.


----------



## LostinLA

Bonnie49 and dustyal: Weird. Can't imagine why they changed the arbor for the 4511. I cut 3/4" dadoes all the time on my 4510 with a Freud 8" dado set.

I made a couple of zero clearance throat plates out of some leftover hardwood floor boards I had laying around. It helps to have a surface planer to get the thickness right, but you can do it in two passes with the table saw, too.

I just used a belt sander to smooth out the rounded ends and shaped it until it fit snugly into the recess. I didn't bother with any mechanical fastening for the plate, and it's worked fine-doesn't lift or jitter at all when the saw is running.


----------



## handystanley

This past Saturday I purchased my Ridgid r4510 from Home Depot. Since we are in football season, here is how it all went down - play by play.

1. Went into our Home Depot (San Rafael, CA) and saw that they had the saw in stock.
2. Went to the magazine rack and picked up the latest issue of Family Handyman.
3. Went out to the truck and cut out the 20 percent off Harbor Frieght coupon
4. Went back into the store and my son and I loaded up the saw on the cart.
5. Presented the cashier my harbor freight coupon and three Home Depot gift cards that I have been carrying for a number of years. (Yes - they honored the Harbor Freight coupon!!)
6. Walked out of Home Depot with a $499.00 saw that I only paid $335.00 for after tax.

Look forward to ripping some lumber through it if time allows tonight.

Not sure how long the blade will last - but any saw blade recommendations out there???


----------



## buck_n_a

After Months of searching and researching and going back and fourth I decided on this saw. I am new to woodworking but have built a couple of pieces without a table saw so I didn't want to make a big investment but I didn't want something cheap where my cuts would have the same issues I have making the rip cuts with a circular saw. After reading all the reviews I ponied up more then I wanted to spend on this saw and have 0 buyer remorse and glad I did.

Pros

The stand is awesome. Easy to use and move around… Just great
The fence - Much better then the cheaper models I was looking at
Blade tilt, setting height easy. Easy to change blades
Standard miter slots
Very view adjustments needed out of the box. I adjusted the fence by 1/8 inch
Plenty of power in the motor

Cons
Can't find a dado throat plate

Again people who read these post to help make a decision… I am a very new woodworker and don't have the in-depth knowledge as many posters but this saw was everything I was hoping I was buying and them some. Now I need to build my skill level to match what this saw can do 

Btw I built a corner tv unit in about 1/2 the time because of having a table saw and the quality of work was so much better then my previous attempts.

Also, I was able to use the HF coupon as well.


----------



## Howie

Buck, you can make the dado plate very easily. Make you a template of mdf or plywood(BB) to fit the insert hole. Move your fence over the EDGE of the template to hold it down and screw it down into the holddown screw and raise the spinning blade up until it's about 1/2" above the table.
I have a 3650 and a lot of other ridgid tools.I've been using them for over 30 years and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## ferstler

I recently purchased this saw (after reading numerous reviews) and so far it seems to be a terrific item. My backyard shop is small (but is packed with a variety of tools, many of which I can roll out onto an adjacent deck for outdoor use), and so a saw like this is all I can handle. I also have a Ryobi BTS20 (purchased several years back), and while that is a nice little item, this Ridgid is nicer. Three things about it that I like, compared to the Ryobi:

1. You can move it on its wheels while it is in the operating position.
2. There is more table space on the infeed side of the blade.
3. The fence is longer, which makes it more accurate. Very good fence, actually.

Since purchasing it I have made two modifications:

1. I installed a home-built zero clearance throat plate, made out of smoothed chip board. It is easy to remove (has a tab on the back to prevent it from being kicked out by the blade), so I can quckly go back to the stock plate for doing bevel cuts.
2. I installed a home-machined wooden height-control knob in place of the plastic/rubber one that came with the saw. I love wooden knobs on my tools, and so I have replaced most of the plastic ones on my other tools (band saw, drill presses, jointer, thickness planer, miter saws, etc.) as well. They add a bit of extra class to a tool.

The stock blade for the saw might be OK. However, I did not bother to leave it installed (but did keep in on hand for rough and tumble work) and replaced it with a Freud Industrial 24-tooth ripper. This saw deserves a good blade.

While I did not get a super discount at HD (our local ones do not accept Harbor Freight coupons and the clerks there are not inclined to "deal"), I did get a small one, since the local stores do offer ten percent discounts to military veterans.

This is a fine saw for the woodworker with a limited amount of shop space.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## ferstler

Footnoting my short comments above, I also went ahead and installed an extension on the back to give additional stability to items on the outfeed side. The metal cross-tube (made from the shaft of a torchiere lamp that I dismantled a while back) has a thick wooden dowel inside for additional stiffness. The side braces are painted pine, contoured to fit properly against the slightly tapered side panels of the saw housing. Photos attached. I also installed a better screw mount fixture on the dust exhaust port, with that operation described and photographed on another entry on this site. Check my various tool mods by searching with my name.

Howard Ferstler


----------

